# Deformed platy babies.



## eXdream42 (May 8, 2009)

Hi, so these deformed platys are my second batch of platy fry. From the first set, 3 lived. From this one I've got about 12-13. The count depends on how still they are. But many of them are super deformed!!!

This batch was too small to put with the 3 older ones and too small to roam the tank free with a lot of fry eating gluttonous adult platys. My breeder box for them(a two way with the divider removed) was occupied by the 3 older fry so I raised them for the first month in a scoop net. It was our largest net and I'd say was able to hold about 2cups if it was solid. They were then moved to a 30 gallon tank into the breeder box, and the 3 older fry were released into the tank. 

I'd like to know why they're deformed in order to prevent future deformed platy babies! Did raising them in that net cripple them? Also what should I do with these deformed ones? Also, try and be polite, I'm not an expert fish-taker-carer, but I'm learning. ><!

Here's pictures of the deformed fry(and some non-deformed)


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

My guess is either the stock your breeding from came from the same batch of fry and are therfore unsuitable to breed together, or the net had something to do with it. Buut, I am just a newbie too, so lets wait and see what some of the other fish-a-holics say.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i think it may have been something with the parent genes although there are many other things that could have caused the deformation


----------



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

something must have gone wrong with the pregnancy.was the mother stressed out before the fry were born?:fish:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my last batch of platies had the same tail issues and the backs seemed to be extra long- just somehow out of proportion.
Out of the 18 that were born there are 3 left and one will be going soon I expect. he looks just like yours.They are 3 months old.
This is the first time I have had this problem in 5 years of breeding them but this time Siblings mated. I Added a new male about 2 years ago but genetically the fish are pretty much the same.
I suspect the fry and too inbred.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would agree with the inbreeding causing a deficiency or could also be something with the water(unless its clean and everything is normal). have u been breeding the 2 same platys for awhile? if u have different males and one female, maybe ur female is carrying a bad gene? I am no pro so this is just a guess. hopefully you can figure out what it is cuz it sucks to see fish like that! good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

it has to do with the inbreeding going on now a days. are your males and females from the same local fish store? if you really want healthy fry, get the males and females from diff suppliers, least thats what i do and am yet to see a deformed/malgrowth fry from my last 15 years of breeding live bearers. 

i know this theory will and may not apply if you goin in for specific orders or rarer colors and types of fish, but in the theory, this is what i would suggest to prevent deformed fry.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey EXDREAM I have sent you a message on your hotmail address


----------

